

Ask HN: Gumby Framework vs. Bootstrap? - sharmi

Has anyone used Gumby Framework?  This seems to be a fork of Foundation with added features like  Responsive Images, Toggles &amp; Switches, Fancy Tiles, Shuffle etc.  It has flexible Grid where you can change the columns from 12 columns to any number you like or embed a grid within a grid. Also the grids seem to be not restricted to 960px. I would like to know if anyone has used it and if so how was your experience?  Do the extra features make a big difference? How does it fare against bootstrap?<p>Gumby: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gumbyframework.com
Bootstrap: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;getbootstrap.com&#x2F;
======
lsiunsuex
I've been a big fan of Bootstrap since V2 - have used it on over 10 websites
from Wordpress to completely custom.

I think it's more of a matter of what you use first and get ust to; at this
point, both are pretty similar to each other and any gaps can be filled in
with additional jQuery plugins.

Lately, I've been using a grid from unsemantic.com - it has 20 divisions based
on a grid-5 system and supports back to IE7 which some of my clients require -
I roll that with bootstraps JS file for good results, but even that has fallen
short sometimes - needing to add a grid-49 and a grid-2 to get layouts just
right.

All of them continue to fall short though - requiring multiple media queries
in my css file to account for various screen sizes for a pixel perfect layout
causing me to consider rolling my own. Which in the end means; there is no
perfect grid system. You either use an existing one and work around the
limitations, or don't use one and do more work from scratch.

~~~
sharmi
Thanks Lsiunsuex. I'm more of a beginner and I doubt I'll ever run into the
kind of needs that you had. What I would like to know is more along these
lines. I'm a back end developer trying to learn frontend too. While bootstrap
has by far the most resources online, it is often accused of being too uniform
and hard to customise. I have heard good things about gumby especially that it
is easy to customise. Since gum by is an upcoming framework, I would like to
know if it will gain traction. Would I be wise to invest my time in gumby
instead of bootstrap? Since I do not have much knowledge about UI, I'm not
able to access both.

